# Very Nice Recent Find - No Deposit No Return



## JKL (Oct 20, 2018)

I realize there has been a number of posts regarding No Deposit No Return bottles but this little assortment I just picked up is awesome.  Really nice variety!
In a fairly recent post RCO mentioned not seeing an Orange Crush NDNR bottle.  This assortment has one.  Also cool to have three varieties of Fanta, a couple Sprite, Tab, Teem, Schweppes, Dr Pepper, Pepsi and Diet Pepsi.  I think a couple of these are US bottles but many have French and English so assume they are Canada bottles.  These bottles are beautiful!!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 20, 2018)

Really nice bottles you found. I love bottles from that era that have the logos embossed. Many of those I don't have yet.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 20, 2018)

Wow!  There's a LOT there that I've never seen before.  I have the Sprite in the middle but other than that most of this stuff must be really rare.  I had no idea that most of these existed.


----------



## JKL (Oct 20, 2018)

Also in this assortment were a Barq's and a Dad's Root Beer


----------



## JKL (Oct 20, 2018)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Really nice bottles you found. I love bottles from that era that have the logos embossed. Many of those I don't have yet.


I really have grown to like these bottles too.  Thanks for the comment!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 20, 2018)

JKL said:


> Also in this assortment were a Barq's and a Dad's Root BeerView attachment 185157



Theres's also a Dad's 1/2 gallon bottle out there too.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 20, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow!  There's a LOT there that I've never seen before.  I have the Sprite in the middle but other than that most of this stuff must be really rare.  I had no idea that most of these existed.


I think that they often just don't survive. It doesn't take a lot to break one of these bottles.


----------



## RCO (Oct 21, 2018)

there definitely Canadian if they have French and English on them , the US bottles wouldn't do that . 

some I have or have seen before , I do have a Schweppes no deposit . also have a Tab no deposit and a sprite no deposit . don't have a Teem yet . never came across one , did come across a dump full of Fresca no deposits , many are still there 

are the dr pepper bottles American ? never seen a Canadian no deposit


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 21, 2018)

Those are all cool! I have a lot of NDNR bottles.Love the Teem and 7up's!


----------



## JKL (Oct 21, 2018)

RCO said:


> there definitely Canadian if they have French and English on them , the US bottles wouldn't do that .
> 
> some I have or have seen before , I do have a Schweppes no deposit . also have a Tab no deposit and a sprite no deposit . don't have a Teem yet . never came across one , did come across a dump full of Fresca no deposits , many are still there
> 
> ...



RCO, I would say the Dr Pepper are both US bottles.
I went through some of my bottles today and found a couple Coke, a Diet Pepsi and best of all a Hillbilly Mountain Dew.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 21, 2018)

Wow, I have a soft spot for Mountain Dew bottles. That type of Hillbilly bottle is quite rare.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 23, 2018)

I remember drinking from those NDNR bottles back in the late 60s. Never thought much about them but seeing all the interest on this forum  sheds new interest in them. Love the Mtn Dew especially.


----------



## JKL (Oct 24, 2018)

They are beautifully made for something meant to be thrown away.  But like you I developed an appreciation from reading other posts about these bottles.  Now I get excited when I find them.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 24, 2018)

Agree. BTW they still have I.B.C. Rootbeer embossed bottles like this.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 26, 2018)

Yea thats the thing we apreciate the art form of the bottle!...yup some nice Canadians in there!
Ummm no one even mentioned the brown Pepsi?....I think that bottle may be rare!

​


----------



## JKL (Oct 26, 2018)

The brown 16oz Pepsi bottle is pretty nice.  A little research online says the bottle is 1968ish.  The cap on the one I picked up is still on the bottle and in nice shape.  I looked for a bottler's name on the cap but there was not one identified.
One sold on ebay in Aug for $25 US. Link attached, gotta scroll down 1/2 page.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-1968-...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l44720


----------



## jblaylock (Oct 26, 2018)

JKL said:


> I realize there has been a number of posts regarding No Deposit No Return bottles but this little assortment I just picked up is awesome.  Really nice variety!
> In a fairly recent post RCO mentioned not seeing an Orange Crush NDNR bottle.  This assortment has one.  Also cool to have three varieties of Fanta, a couple Sprite, Tab, Teem, Schweppes, Dr Pepper, Pepsi and Diet Pepsi.  I think a couple of these are US bottles but many have French and English so assume they are Canada bottles.  These bottles are beautiful!!
> View attachment 185146



I love NRND bottles

Is the Diet Pepsi bottle clear or a light aqua color? Hard to tell if it's the color or the light.


----------



## jblaylock (Oct 26, 2018)

Little differences can make the value go up or down.  For example, this greenish Pepsi NRND is a hard bottle to find but possibly overlooked as the clear version is so common.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my ONEPLUS 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 26, 2018)

Brown Pepsi of yours seems to be around 15-20....and there is a green one in that style that is even tougher to find.


----------



## jblaylock (Oct 26, 2018)

Canadacan said:


> Brown Pepsi of yours seems to be around 15-20....and there is a green one in that style that is even tougher to find.


Agreed, the green one would probably go for 50-100

Sent from my ONEPLUS 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JKL (Oct 26, 2018)

The bottle I have is clear.  I tried making a light box using an LED light to allow the embossed bottles to show their design better.  The light made the glass look aqua but it is clear for sure.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 27, 2018)

Just checked my amber Pepsi NDNR and it's 1968 also:


----------



## JKL (Oct 27, 2018)

Wow the light behind shows the bottle really well, thanks for sharing this pic.  My bottom of the bottle marks are 11   19  68.  a near identical bottle.


----------



## jblaylock (Oct 27, 2018)

Mine too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ONEPLUS 5 using Tapatalk


----------

